# Bozz's Backyard Bog trail walk behind the scenes tour/funny video included



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzRCl3II0j8The"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia] The second video is a comedy verison of the first with one of my most talented actors who's only 15. Oh and the accent is fake....lol !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"There's a big dog back there - he's not part of it" - LOL!

You have a HUGE area for your walk-through!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Too funny !!!!!!!!!*

Thanks,yeah almost too big back there. Yeah Zach is a riot, he's got some great one-liners in there.


----------

